# A0C1



## Kerrysc (Dec 15, 2019)

Drove to work just fine, went to leave and just a click. The next day I tried jumping and it would just click. After a couple try’s it started but had limited rpms. I couldn’t drive it like that so I shut it off and now it doesn’t start at all just clicking. I’m guess it’s a starter I got a A0C1 code any thoughts.


----------

